# Possible Raid Poisoning!!



## Miranda (Feb 21, 2009)

When I got home from work I discovered that my mother-in-law had used "Raid" pesticide to kill ants in the bathroom, which is the room right next to the bird's room. My daughter said she only sprayed for a second until my daughter could stop her, but when I came home from work 4 hours later I could still smell it. 

I moved the bird from the room and ventilated it. She looks fine. I don't know what to do. What else should I look for?

I'm very worried.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

There are so many cleaning products and insect sprays on the market these days, containing goodness knows what, that can do harm to your pet bird.

She should be okay, but I'd just keep an eye on her, make sure she's eating, drinking and that her breathing isn't labored. 

There's 2 things you could do to get rid of the smell quicker - even though you're ventilating the room

1) Set out a dish of cut lemons or baking soda to absorb odors.

2) Simmer on the stovetop or in a slow cooker: water, slices of ginger, spices such as cinnamon, cloves, allspice, vanilla and almond extracts, and lemon and other citrus fruit slices to make your house smell fresh.

Of course make sure your bird isn't around if you were to do the second one.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a link with some info about poisoning http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-die.../bird-medical-conditions-2004-02-25-5704.aspx It sounds like she should be fine since you got her to fresh air. Still keep an eye on her and if you notice anything different take her to an avian vet with the can of raid so the vet can see what is in it. Let us know how she is.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

A shallow dish of vinegar is a very good deodorizer. I hope your birds are OK.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 21, 2009)

She is doing fine, thanks!


----------

